# Missing Payslip



## Nick1911 (26 May 2009)

I was made redundant in December and was given a package. I am missing a payslip from March 2007. My accountant is sorting out my tax affairs. I have asked the company for a copy of this payslip and they are ignoring me. Is there anything I can do to force them to provide this information.

Thanks 

Nick Murphy


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2009)

Nick1911 said:


> ... I am missing a payslip from March 2007...


If you have the one before and the one after, a corresponding bank statement or lodgement slip and your P60, it can't be too tough to figure out the numbers off the missing pay-slip.


----------



## billythefish (26 May 2009)

AFAIK, you can make a complaint to the Dept. of Enterprise, Trade and Employment as, by law, you're entitled to payslips. Although, as Mathepac pointed out, it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out the gross (from the feb and apr payslips) and net (from bank statements) for that month.

Your tax for the year would be displayed on your P60 which is really all your accountant should need in order to do your taxes. Do you really need this payslip so badly or are you just picking a fight?....


----------



## Lilly2099 (26 May 2009)

Are they refusing to give it to you or have they just not returned contacted?


----------



## Nick1911 (26 May 2009)

Just ignoring my voice mails and emails. Totally blanking me, in fact not even acknowledging any. Sent a note today and put a Read Receipt on it so I know it was read and again nothing. I think they just want me to go away. 

I could figure out the Gross amount by looking at bank statement but if I am entitled to the pay slip I will continue to chase.


----------



## g1g (26 May 2009)

Is it possible for you to call to the office to get the payslip? This might be the fastest option.


----------



## STEINER (26 May 2009)

Hi,

it might be a good idea to write a letter and post it by registered post, so you have proof of delivery, someone has to sign for it etc.  Then you can chase up.

Bear in mind that your old payslip is way down the list of priorities for your ex-employer, however they are being rude in not responding at all to your requests.  It would only take them a few minutes to dig your payslip out of the records.


----------



## Graham_07 (26 May 2009)

If your accountant has all other data for the year, P60 etc. I just wonder how important in the scheme of things is this payslip? The pay and tax amounts would be reflected on P60 or P45 if you left. Is it other information from there like non-statutory deductions that he is interested in ?


----------



## z107 (26 May 2009)

Did you lose the original payslip, or was it never issued to you?



> It would only take them a few minutes to dig your payslip out of the records.


Many payroll software products only cater for the current year, so it can be more complicated to reprint a payslip from back in 2007. 
(Unless they're using Payback Payroll, or another product that stores historical payments)

As BillyTheFish mentioned, isn't the P60 enough?


----------



## mathepac (26 May 2009)

umop3p!sdn said:


> ... Many payroll software products only cater for the current year, so it can be more complicated to reprint a payslip from back in 2007. ...


Have we de-invented photocopiers or de-commissioned them all?


----------



## JoeB (26 May 2009)

yes, but it seems the employee lost the payslip.. not that he never received it.

So would the OP be prepared to pay for the re-issue of the payslip? As banks do for additional statements?

What if the company said it would take 25 minutes to find and re-print the payslip, and that this was to be charged at 30 Euro an hour, so the total charge would be 12.50? Is that not reasonable?


Now I think the employer should re-issue it for free.. however they probably have no obligation to do so.. so the OP can hardly insist.


----------



## z107 (26 May 2009)

> Have we de-invented photocopiers or de-commissioned them all?


Not that I'm aware.

I'm just providing a possible explanation as to why it might be taking a long time for the company in question to locate the payslip. I know that many of our customers do not store filling cabinets full of old payslips.


----------



## Bill Struth (28 May 2009)

Make a request under the data protection act for a copy of the payslip. The employer is then obliged to hand it over. The employer must hold all employment records for a period of 3 years.

[broken link removed]


----------



## JoeB (28 May 2009)

Yes, but they are allowed to charge an administration fee. 

You cannot request duplicate bank statements for free under the FOI act I wouldn't imagine, nor payslips which the employee has lost.


To the OP, yes, you should be entitled to answers to your questions, and you shouldn't be ignored.. however you may be charged for the payslip.. would you be prepared to pay for it?


----------



## thesimpsons (28 May 2009)

as an employer can I just say that finding the storage boxes that house the payslips wouldn't be a priority of mine at the moment - too busy trying to find business.  Also, my accounts office now only working 2 x half mornings a week so things don't get answered as fast as you'd like.  If request like that came into my place, it would get handled but you'd have to wait.    If you have the other payslips on either side of the missing one, surely your accountant can work out the figures though.  Its not rocket science.

by the way, I never thought of charging an admin cost - nice one.  must remember it in future.


----------

